# Oregon RA123



## Tecox (28 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Viva,

Comprei  este Altimetro/Barometro para usar em caminhadas e etc. acontece que não o consigo calibrar. O manual explica como lterar os valores para calibrar, mas a minha questão é:
Como sei os valores que devo inserir???
Agradeço alguma ajuda. 

obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2010 às 15:13)

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-calibrar-pressao-1596.html

Outra forma é pelos modelos do GFS:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=MAFRA

Por exemplo às 15H UTC (16H no continente) a pressão para Mafra vai rondar os 1018,4 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 15:16)

Se não estou em erro, penso que o ideal para calibrar esses barómetros, é ir até ao pé do mar e inserir 1013hpa, porque é a única forma de se estar a 0 m.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2010 às 16:04)

Calibrar a pressão é simples, como já te explicaram os meus companheiros.

Agora, a altitude que pretendes determinar sempre que fores em caminhadas vai ser dependente do "tempo" que fizer nesse dia! Se estivermos sob influencia de um anticiclone ou de uma depressão. Para o mesmo ponto, vais sempre obter altitudes diferentes em épocas diferentes do ano. (Depende da pressão atmosférica). Agora, nesse mesmo dia da caminhada, vais conseguir observar com precisão a variação da altitude que o teu passeio incluir, mas apenas isso. Para obter com rigor valores de altitude em qualquer ponto e em qualquer altura só mesmo com um GPS. (Agora até os telemóveis os têm!!!)


----------



## Tecox (29 Out 2010 às 12:46)

Muito obrigado pelas ajudas. Vou optar por ir até ao mar e colocar os valores referidos.

Já agora gostaria de saber se me podem indicar um link onde possa ficar com umas noções básicas de como interpretar os valores da pressão atmosférica e que efeitos esses podem indicar.

Um exemplo, eu faço pesca, e em dias de tempo severo, um dos grandes perigos pelo uso de canas em fibra de carbono é a trovoada.
 Através da leitura dos valores da pressão atmosférica eu poderei ter uma noção da probabilidade de trovoada, certo?

Obrigado


----------

